# Allg. Frage zu JSP/Servlets



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2006)

Gehn solche JSP/Servlets eigentlich mit jedem normalen WebSpace oder braucht man da was spezielles (zB für PHP braucht man ja die Unterstützung)


Und falls ja, wie kann ich feststellen obs geht oder nicht?


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

1. ja einen Java Webcontainer, ist iA nicht vorhanden

2. nachfragen


----------



## thE_29 (20. Jan 2006)

Also Tomcat oder  ähnliches musste oben laufen...


Damn!


----------

